# it`s gettin hot in here



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

when i first set up my tank, it was a perfect 78 degrees and 2 weeks later and a heat wave outside has caused it to get up to 84. my boyfriend is going to put an air conditioner in the room later today....will this help? i am not goin to buy a chiller with 2 weeks left of summer. is it the powerhead that causes the heat too because my freshwater in the same room is at 80 not 84, it has a bubble wall instead of a powerhead?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

yes, the powerhead does generate some heat, sounds like you need some more surface aggitation, or a small fan blowing across the surface to help dissipate some of the heat, Do you have a filter running besides the powerhead?? If so turn off the powerhead for awhile, the filter will give you enough water movement for now.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Pumps and lights tend to cause water temperature increases in saltwater tanks. Jim's suggestion is the best (and least expensive) solution to your problem. During the day (while the lights are on) you always want at least slight surface agitation. It helps not only with reduction of heat but also exchange of gases.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

i have the canister filter running... so i will shut off the powerhead until tenperature is back to normal. the air conditioner in the room will hopefully help too. i have a regular fan blowing on the tank all day but i am afraid to leave the covers open with curious cats around.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

As long as you keep it covered fans will only have limited benefit. You could go to HD or Lowes and get some eggcrate (ceiling light diffuser panels) about $8-10 for a 2x4' sheet and put it over the top instead of glass which limits air movement and oxygen transfer. Install the eggcrate, pint the fan at the surface (a cheap clip on WalMart fan for $8 works great) and point your powerhead so it ripples the surface of the water. The temp will come down dramatically.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

AZDesertRat said:


> As long as you keep it covered fans will only have limited benefit. You could go to HD or Lowes and get some eggcrate (ceiling light diffuser panels) about $8-10 for a 2x4' sheet and put it over the top instead of glass which limits air movement and oxygen transfer. Install the eggcrate, pint the fan at the surface (a cheap clip on WalMart fan for $8 works great) and point your powerhead so it ripples the surface of the water. The temp will come down dramatically.


That's a great idea, i'm going to get right on that!!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

also with the left over light diffuser sheet you can build a frag shelf....just FYI


----------



## StevieT (Jun 4, 2009)

Canister filters are fine for freshwater but present problems in saltwater (reef). If you have to use them and want corals remove the bioballs and clean it often. If you are going fish only which is sounds like then they will "work"

Fans will bring your temps down as stated above.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

StevieT said:


> Canister filters are fine for freshwater but present problems in saltwater (reef). If you have to use them and want corals remove the bioballs and clean it often. If you are going fish only which is sounds like then they will "work"
> 
> Fans will bring your temps down as stated above.


So remove all the media from it?? how would that even clean the tank?


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> also with the left over light diffuser sheet you can build a frag shelf....just FYI


Yea i saw that in one of your pictures


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

just shutting off the powerhead for the tank lowered the temp by 2 degrees! what would i do without you guys, thanks so much!


----------



## StevieT (Jun 4, 2009)

newbiefishielover said:


> So remove all the media from it?? how would that even clean the tank?


Well it all depends on if you are wanting to keep corals or fish only. If you want corals the I would junk the canisters all together. 

If you are going fish only you can run other media in them. Just clean often especially the sponges. Canister filters trap everything which leads to nitrates.

In saltwater tanks the main part of your filtration comes form the live rock. It is completely different from fresh water


----------



## StevieT (Jun 4, 2009)

newbiefishielover said:


> just shutting off the powerhead for the tank lowered the temp by 2 degrees! what would i do without you guys, thanks so much!


ok but you need flow in the tank so turn it back on


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

StevieT said:


> ok but you need flow in the tank so turn it back on


I did like two hours ago and my b/f is installing the a/c right now, so we should be ok!


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

StevieT said:


> Well it all depends on if you are wanting to keep corals or fish only. If you want corals the I would junk the canisters all together.
> 
> If you are going fish only you can run other media in them. Just clean often especially the sponges. Canister filters trap everything which leads to nitrates.
> 
> In saltwater tanks the main part of your filtration comes form the live rock. It is completely different from fresh water


I do want corals in the future, so i am planning on getting a wet/dry, so what should i have for media in the canister until then??


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

No wet/dry either.
You want a sump/refugium which is somewhat similar to a wet/dry but without the media. Again medias trap detritus which leads to nitrates.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

AZDesertRat said:


> No wet/dry either.
> You want a sump/refugium which is somewhat similar to a wet/dry but without the media. Again medias trap detritus which leads to nitrates.


alright, Clint is going to build me a sump/refugium


----------



## StevieT (Jun 4, 2009)

+1 to a sump. You can run chemical media in there like chemi pure if you feel it is important. Most run a filter sock on the input or filter floss to catch detritus. Then use natural filtration like chaeto (macro algae) to help with nitrates. Again the live rock is your main filtration.

Key to saltwater filtration:
Natural
water flow
no bioballs
no sponges
simple


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

the a/c is lowering the temp slowly so the cats get a/c and the fish. my pets are lovin this. i am upset i spent good money on a higher end canister because i was misinformed at the lfs. now i have to spend more money to get a sump for coral. does abyone know where i could find a deal on a built one.


----------

